# New reptile shop on the wirral!!



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

New reptile shop opening on the Wirral this saturday (29/11/08)
Wooooo


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

where? the wirrals a big place lol


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Old Chester Road, Rock Ferry. Nr Birkenhead.

more details to follow


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

BUMPY BUMP :2thumb:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Repti-lisious opens Saturday! :2thumb:


----------



## aitchjay (Oct 14, 2008)

I look forward to visiting you.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

WOOOOOOO Official opening tomorrow got nerly £2000 or live stock in there, we are the cheapest around and offer some great morphs some hard to get in the u.k.
Loads of great vivs and equipment.

Come along and see for youself!

9 A.M opening to 5.30 P.M
Repti-lisious, Old Chester Road, Wirral

: victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> WOOOOOOO Official opening tomorrow got nerly £2000 or live stock in there, *we are* the cheapest around and offer some great morphs some hard to get in the u.k.
> Loads of great vivs and equipment.
> 
> Come along and see for youself!
> ...


 
what dya mean we? how come you are advertisin it n not the owner? he better not have employed you when i was first in line! :lol2:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> what dya mean we? how come you are advertisin it n not the owner? he better not have employed you when i was first in line! :lol2:


 

He told me to do it lol and seeing as i stocked the shop lol and been working there for free lol then its WE haha.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

stupid question? but where did my post go? lol


----------



## Daveyboy (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep were open!!!!

open 7 days a week, lots in stock and much more available if you want something thats not instock!

Hope to see you all in there!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww man another GREAT shop to far away from me!!! typical!! lol hope it goes well mate!


----------



## andrms0 (Aug 26, 2008)

old chester rd is a long street, what shop number is it?


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

andrms0 said:


> old chester rd is a long street, what shop number is it?


 
tis 189 old chester road:2thumb:


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

might have to make a trip over the water for a look see: victory:


----------



## millie2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*vivs*

how much would it be for a 3 foot or 4 foot viv plz


----------

